# Marrying my American Boy



## mandie2508 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, im sure this question has been asked before but I'm new to all this and really need a dummies guide.

Simply put I'm an English girl living in the UK looking to marry my American boy. I heard its easier to marry in the states then come back to the UK and apply for his spouse visa to come live here which is out plan for the next five years.

Is this true? I'm looking for the simplest cheapest quickest way to get married and get him over here so we can start our life together.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mandie2508 said:


> Hi, im sure this question has been asked before but I'm new to all this and really need a dummies guide.
> 
> Simply put I'm an English girl living in the UK looking to marry my American boy. I heard its easier to marry in the states then come back to the UK and apply for his spouse visa to come live here which is out plan for the next five years.
> 
> ...


get him to file for a K-1 visa and that get you a fiancee visa 
so you can enter the US and get married and file for a green card
K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## mandie2508 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks but that's not what I'm asking. I heard I can go get married in the USA on a normal visa if I don't intend to stay. Which I don't and then when I come bac to uk on my own I can request a spouse visa for him to come here. Negating the need or cost for fiancé visas.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mandie2508 said:


> Thanks but that's not what I'm asking. I heard I can go get married in the USA on a normal visa if I don't intend to stay. Which I don't and then when I come bac to uk on my own I can request a spouse visa for him to come here. Negating the need or cost for fiancé visas.


You can also do that but you asked for the quickest way 
the spousal visa will add a few months but will be a bit cheaper overall

you will go for the CR1 visa


----------

